# réenchanter la relation client



## francais2english

Hi everyone,
I'm writing the English subtitles for a company short clip about how the staff managed during the lockdown period.  I'm trying to find a word for "reenchanter" the customers - the idea was that the staff used the lockdown period to call their clients to check on how they were, discuss their needs etc. It worked particularly well and the clients were generally pleased to have the company contact them personally.
The full sentence for context is :
On s'est retrouvé dans une situation très particulière, à savoir une crise sanitaire, de renvoyer l'ensemble des collaborateurs à la maison, nous a fait penser à un des piliers forts stratégiques du groupe qui est la relation client, réenchanter la relation client comme on pouvait le faire au cours d'un temps faible.
I'm thinking along the lines of:
" "strengthen" or "reinforce" the client relationship/" which is is possible during such a quiet period" 
but could anyone help me improve on this?  It is someone speaking so the tone and register needs to match the French.
Would greatly appreciate any ideas.


----------



## jetset

'make the client relationship a delight again' ?


----------



## francais2english

Many thanks jetset for your really quick reply. I really appreciate it.  Your idea is on the right path but unfortunately it's not very "natural" English - I'm translating a spoken French into a subtitled spoken English.  Maybe "to remind the client of how enjoyable a customer relationship can be"!! but it's a bit too long for the subtitles against the French spoken text.  Does anyone has any additional ideas?


----------



## jetset

Yes, I was not happy either... Problem is that here this verb is pure marketing/communication. To rekindle the relationship?


----------



## Le Gallois bilingue

.._to strengthen _is good and fits well with the overall context. You might consider “_to strengthen proactively the client relationship as might be possible during a period of reduced business”._


----------



## Laurent2018

Mais "réenchanter" n'est manifestement pas un terme de marketing, tandis que "strengthen" ou "reinforce" le sont.
Je pense qu'on doit insuffler une certaine poésie -en réalité totalement illusoire- dans le terme à utiliser, non?
Par exemple, "fidéliser" le client (retain), mais c'est encore trop marketing.
Ou "seductive cocooning", mais c'est peut-être un peu fort ?


----------



## jekoh

_Réenchanter la relation client_ est du plus pur jargon marketeux.


----------



## Laurent2018

Alors il doit être très facile de traduire le terme !


----------



## Le Gallois bilingue

Une telle traduction risque de se faire compris de façon condescendante. Moi, j’éviterais le côté poétique .
Peut-être _“to reinvigorate” convient mieux?_


----------



## jetset

@LGB, je pense l'inverse, même si le terme est pompeux -du même calibre que "l'expérience client"-.
Je ne saurais même pas expliquer précisement ce que signifie cette expression fumeuse ("recréer de la magie ?"), aussi j'ai cherché et je suis tombé sur ça :
"_L’enchantement client : Satisfaire ses clients, c’est bien. Les enchanter, c’est (bien) mieux! Mais comment offrir une expérience qui dépasse les attentes des clients et crée ce fameux effet “Waouh_” ?"
=> en gros, il faut rewaouher les clients, to wow them again.


----------



## Carcassonnaise

I would go for something a bit more prosaic (we all know this is just "marketing puff" anyway).  My suggestion: win back customer loyalty.


----------



## Locape

Je mettrais moi un peu plus de 'rêve' dans la phrase. Peut-être 'brighten the lives of our customers', 'delight our customers again', 'make the customer relationship exciting again' ou 'inspiring again'...


----------



## francais2english

Thank you all so very much for all your helpful comments.  I'll let you know what I decide to go with ... as it's someone quoting company marketing policy, I like "customer loyalty" ...


----------



## Le Gallois bilingue

_Rallumer la relation client?_


----------



## Bezoard

_Make the relationship with the customer great again !_


----------



## Laurent2018

In order to not "be fired" ...


----------



## jetset

Bezoard said:


> _Make the relationship with the customer great again !_


You killed me  .

Not sure 'loyalty' really renders the idea of 'recreate the magic' though.


----------



## francais2english

Bezoard and thanks for the laugh!  Yes Jetset, I've been mulling it over and "loyalty" isn't right!  I'll go through the options everyone has so kindly sent and I'll find the right phrase eventually!


----------



## Le Gallois bilingue

To bring the sunshine back into ....... *or* _bring a smile back to ..........*??*_


----------



## Nanon

Inspired by @Le Gallois bilingue: _bring the love back to... ???_


----------



## Kelly B

Revitalize? Re-energize?


----------



## Carcassonnaise

To add my 20 (2) cents' worth, I think the translator's primary task (feel free to disagree!!) is to render something that's natural and convincing in the target language.  Which means you sometimes have to change the register, the "feel" - all these high-flowing Latinate phrases just don't work in English, we just wouldn't naturally say them in this context!  In my humble opinion!


----------



## Locape

Interesting! So all this magic and love won't work in English, but only in BE or also in AE? Here it's for a british translation, but I thought americans liked the emotional stuff (in advertising or marketing), no?


----------



## Nanon

@Locape, I am surprised. Here is a British example:


> Your customers are your ambassadors. They help you spread the word by talking about your work, your products, the experience they had when buying from you. They recommend you and hopefully they return to you when they need services like yours again.
> That is why - crisis or no crisis - you need to LOVE your customers. Show them that you appreciate them by giving that little bit extra.
> Build brand equity — Presence Brand Management ("Based in Hampshire, UK")


----------



## wildan1

_Keep customers engaged by showing them some love._


----------



## Kalooza

"rekindle" our relationship with the customer


----------



## Carcassonnaise

Yes, "rekindle" is good...


----------



## francais2english

Wow everyone, what a great discussion - as I was swimming this morning in the lovely New Caledonian lagoon I pondered going back to "rekindle"/"revitalise" but as Carcassonnaise says, it has to feel natural.  The sales agents were trying to love their clients, no hard sell but to let them know that they are there for them. However the film clip is destined for the global senior managers to see how each area coped with the lockdown. So will ponder anew and keep you informed!!  many thanks again.


----------



## Squiggle

I think this is a case where there are several possibilities depending on the context. I'm going for "put the spark back"


----------

